# Sport Psychology Research



## oliviersc (Nov 6, 2007)

November 5, 2007

Dear Golfer,

I am currently completing my master’s thesis in sport psychology am investigating factors that facilitate performance in putting. I would greatly appreciate it if you could take a few moments to answer the following questions. 
If you have any questions, please feel free to ask them at anytime. Thank you in advance for your cooperation and participation!

* * *

1. What is/was your best official USGA golf handicap? 

2. If you do not have an official handicap, what is your average score on 18 holes throughout a golf season? (number shots per round)

3. Right before an important putt, what self-talk statement(s) are you most likely to choose to reduce your anxiety? You may choose from the list below and/or indicate your own self talk statement(s) in the space provided. 

Stay relaxed.
Let it happen.
The ball will go in no matter how you hit it.
This putt funnels right into the hole.
There is a ball, only seven feet of grass, and a hole.
This putt is easy.	
Trust your line.
Stay calm.
Let it go. 
Other(s):


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

1. What is/was your best official USGA golf handicap? 
N/A

2. If you do not have an official handicap, what is your average score on 18 holes throughout a golf season? (number shots per round)
Low 90s

3. Right before an important putt, what self-talk statement(s) are you most likely to choose to reduce your anxiety? You may choose from the list below and/or indicate your own self talk statement(s) in the space provided. 

To be honest I don't know. My putting is the best part of my game and maybe that's a good reason I don't have a swing thought prior to it. I have my best drives when I don't have a swing thought and when I do, I don't get the best drive. I believe when I think too hard my putt is second guessed and I don't do well so the answer to this question is... NO SELF-TALK before a putt!

Ahhh... I've blown so many birdie opportunites when I have a self-talk "MAKE THIS BIRDIE". Usually I check my line, get over the ball and putt.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

1. What is/was your best official USGA golf handicap?
N/A

2. If you do not have an official handicap, what is your average score on 18 holes throughout a golf season? (number shots per round)
Mid 80s to mid 90s.

3. Right before an important putt, what self-talk statement(s) are you most likely to choose to reduce your anxiety? You may choose from the list below and/or indicate your own self talk statement(s) in the space provided.

I usually just give my line a good read and go for it. Normally it's just "Alright, one cup right and put the right speed on it." Or something to that effect, depending on the actual putt.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

1. What is/was your best official USGA golf handicap? 

N/A



2. If you do not have an official handicap, what is your average score on 18 holes throughout a golf season? (number shots per round)

75-85



3. Right before an important putt, what self-talk statement(s) are you most likely to choose to reduce your anxiety? You may choose from the list below and/or indicate your own self talk statement(s) in the space provided. 

Nothing really - I mostly try to clear my mind of any distractions and only concentrate on my target spot, then my take away, straight back...


----------

